

NaNoGenMo - Generate a 50,000-word "novel" from FanFiction.net - chaghalibaghali
https://github.com/ianrenton/NaNoGenMo

======
dariusk
This is a single entry into NaNoGenMo, which is something I started this month
as kind of a programmers version of NaNoWriMo. It does not necessarily have to
do with fanfiction.net: the Github repository where I'm hosting the event is
here:

[https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo](https://github.com/dariusk/NaNoGenMo)

